# Major score!



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

My neighbor's Son in Law came over yesterday and said he was cleaning out his garage and was going to throw a black light out, but thought I'd probably like to have it since I'm so into it! It was a 4' black light! Woo Hoo! I plugged it in and it made the whole freakin' house glow! My FCG will look great this year!
I like my neighbor's SIL!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome score! That size is perfect for a large picture window area.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Eight feet!! That's black light big time!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

This may not be the time but....

I get my 4 foot black light from Lowes (two four foot bulbs), and then purchase a simple plug in fluorescent (hanging type) with standard bulbs included, then swap them out. The reflectors on these are great. Plus, the entire purchase is about $35 bucks. The cost of a 12 inch "black light" from Spencers for example.

The only trick is that Lowes does not carry them year round.....and they usualy hit the shelves early October and are gone by the 25th or so. SO you have to be on your game. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice of him!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GREAT...I love the free stuff...and black light too


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Eight feet!! That's black light big time!


Sorry, y'all! I was so excited when I got it, I must have been seeing double! It was only 4'! But still, freakin' awesome! :googly:


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

oct31man said:


> Sorry, y'all! I was so excited when I got it, I must have been seeing double! It was only 4'! But still, freakin' awesome! :googly:


Don't worry, oct31man.

Things always look bigger when you're excited...just ask my wife.


----------

